# What I Wanted to Know on my 2WW



## sally-o (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi All, 

Wether or not this will be of any help I don't know....but I was desperate to read every post I could to try to find people with similar symptoms, experiences who had gone on to get a positive result, so here are mine and hope they can help anyone at all....I am currently 6 weeks pregnant and although early days feel very lucky! 

A week before EC I looked like I would hypertimulate so had what is called an aspiration where they drain the majority if your follicles to prevent further stimulation which left me with only 6 follicles. 

They collected 6 eggs and when I rang the next day only 2 had fertilised - but hey you only need two right!  after an excrutitating wait we went back to the clinic the next morning praying we would have an embie to transfer and luckily we had 1 grade 1 embie! 

The transfer didn't go as smoothly as planned as I have an unusual shaped uterus!! making it difficult - it took longer than planned and my poor embie got put back twice before it finally got transferred! the look on my consultants face when he finally got the embie in was one of pure relief and little hope!!! 

DAY 1 - Friday

Following the transfer I rested solidly that day leaving the sofa for tea and toilet breaks only and tried to stay lying down as much as possible - I also kept my belly warm with my hands. 

Like everyone I was scared to go to the loo, sneeze, bend down you name it!! but that passed!!  tired but no discomfort to speak off

DAY 2 - Saturday
much the same with lots of rest, but a made some lunch and pottered around a bit more! again no discomfort but constipated from cyclogest!! 


DAY 3 - Sunday
bored now, but still feel very precious!! my stomach muscles seem to hurt from no use!!! 

DAY 4 - Monday
Phoned in sick today, already planned to stay off work until Wednesday and generally relax. boobs are really sore today from the cyclogest I think and I feel PMTish, again getting used to the cyclogest and prednisorone symptoms. ALso taking baby asprin.

DAY 5 & 6 - tue and wed
Much the same, more active, ventured to local shops and back!! slight period type pains but very mild!

DAY 7 & 8 Thur & Fri
Back to work, feeling normal if anything like P is on its way

DAY 9 & 10 Sat & Sun
Convinced P is on its way - still got sore boobs - feel very sore when I get up from lying down - that is different! slight backache and P pains.

Day 11 - Monday
Very nauseous today and the water at home and work tastes odd, almost moldy. Cant drink my morning tea!! - getting period type pains still!!

Day 12 - Tuesday 
Official test day is Friday, but I have decided I am going to test in the morning tomorrow!! feel better for deciding this already!! the period type pains I was getting have got more severe in the form of a sharp pain low in the center - almost makes me double over. Nausea still there though no sickness!

Day 13 Wednesday
Tested and got a positive - tested three more times all positive!!! 
made a doctors appointment to confirm for the morning!

Day 14 and beyond! 
I have probably done about another 10 tests just to make sure I am still Pregnant!  I also continue to have at least one worrying sharp pain a day, the boobs are still sore, but not unbearable! 

If any of this has helped - GREAT! if anyone has any other questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## mandy123 (Jul 27, 2004)

h i sally just read this after sending u a personal message congrats i tested 12 days after et and got bfp so i know exactly how u feel it is so good but then i had all the same pains and niggles i think in a way getting that bfp is more stressful than 2ww coz now u will be soooo protective but when u have that scan u will see that u will be fine i didnt even believe it was there till the scan but just try and relax now and rest this is a really hard time for u and make the most of each day and keep talking to that bubba u will be finexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## don-don (Jan 20, 2005)

HI ALL just think this site is brill and supportive i had ec 17th et19th blood test 31st very very nervous guys... GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## lou be (Aug 12, 2004)

Sally

It was good to read your message as gives me perhaps some idea of what to expect although I appreciate that everyone is different!!  I had my ET yesterday (first attempt at ICSI although previously had 1 attempt at IVF but none fertilized - got 7 grade A embies this time though!!)  This is a bit of an embarrassing/stupid question but you mentioned you were constipated from cylogest and I feel a bit that way too.  However, I am scared to try to go to loo to much in case I "push them out!!"  They always say on TV when women are giving birth to push like you are constipated and so I am thinking they might come out!  I know this sounds really silly but perhaps someone can reassure me?


----------



## bexx (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Sally

My husband and I start treatment hopefully may '05 I am willing to eggshare then have treatment of icsi. My worst feelings about it all is this 2ww. it seems we have waited so long and here of some many couples trying for a baby, you have some hope and stay positive that the treatments work and then have to wait 2 weeks, I know I also wont be able to wait for 2weeks and will be worried with every pain or cramp. Congratulations I'm very excited and positive for any one who has achieved the most precious thing in life...

bexx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Sally,

I got a BFP just yesterday!!!
I had the same symptoms with u except from nausea and metal taste..
I remember that the 1week I had terrible crampings.
and the worst...I was sneezing all the time-that is not a symptom!! (I couldn't stop it!!) but finally I got BFP!!
I don't think that sneezing,coughing,going to the toilet etc can affect the result!! the first week the implantation is done so nothing can affect that!
I think that when we think all these things we get more stressed and worrying and that is wrong.
We must relax....
Best wishes to everybody..


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Sadly, I can't join in this thread with any authority but I just wanted to say to Sally-o this is exactly what I promised myself I would do if I was ever successful.  As someone who has only known an ectopic but has experienced several imaginary natural cycles where I believed this was it and have scoured the internet for signs to see if I was imagining it. I have found several sites of desperate people like myself who wanted to be pregnant (but actually wasn't) comparing symptoms but very little real information from people who had actually been pregnant. 

I know everyone is different and every pregnancy is different, especially those that start off with pregnyl or other drugs which induce early pregnancy symptoms.  But even bearing that in mind, when you are going through the dreaded and very stressful 2ww this is just the sort of info you want and crave for, even knowing that everyone is different, so well done for starting this thread and I hope everyone on this sight who find themselves in the lucky BFP situation add to it with their experiences.

Wishing you all a healthy pregnancy 

Croc


----------



## CLAIRE1963 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for your messages. I have 2 embryos transferred tomorrow. This is our 2nd attempt at ICSI so am already panicking about 2ww. Should I lie down or as the hospital keep saying carry on as normal! Anyone any advice?


----------



## Bex75 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Clare,

I had bed/sofa rest for two days following ET and then took it very easy for another few days.  My clinic told me to rest for 24 hours and then carry on as normal, but the Zita West book about fertility recommends 3 days of bed rest followed by taking it easy (no lifting, heavy housework, hot baths, swimming, sex or aerobic activity).  It is also important aparently to keep your tummy warm for a few days, so I bought a thermal vest & v unsexy thermal knickers! I'm now on day 11 of the horrible 2WW, but trying to remain positive and very glad to have gotten this far.  Tonnes of luck for your ET and 2WW  

Bex  x


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Just thought I'd add my little bit too!!

This was my 6th attempt at IVF as you'll see from my notes and this time around I promised myself I would do everything I could to make it happen!

I bought the Zita West book "Fertility & Conception" which is fab and I also started taking Zita's Vitafem multi vitamins 4 months before we were due to start treatment.  I cut out alcohol and caffeine and generally made my diet more healthy.

Zita West tells you to eat lots of protein for good quality eggs and we had our best ever egg collection with 13 eggs all of which were mature and 10 fertilised.  I had a day 3 transfer where I had 2 grade 1 embryos put back.  

Since day 1 of transfer I'd been having period like cramping pains, not really bad but they were there.  On both of my positive cycles previously I'd started spotting on day 13 after ET and then went on to miscarry but as time went on still nothing!  

On day 14 I was still having the period type pains, sore boobs and lower backache which to me was a sure sign AF was about to arrive so I did a hpt which turned out to be +tive.  I was happy but cautious due to my previous problems.  I had my official pg test on day 16 which confirmed a +tive with a level of 333.  CARE say they like it to be over 100 so I was quite happy with it.  I had my 2nd official pg test done 2 days later and the level had risen to 1038.  I've now got my scan booked for Feb 8th and I'm hoping this time I'll make it there.

Good luck to everyone else enduring the dreaded 2WW!  May all of your dreams come true!

Andrea xxx


----------



## sally-o (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you are all ok and congrats on the positives! 

Lou bee - I thought exactly the same thing about going to the loo and even waited and waited even though I needed to go in the hope it would be easier - but as you probably know now it cant do any harm!

I also took Zita Wests vitamins, but they are very expensive and I stopped them once I got the positive. I also had acupuncture leading up to the egg transfer but not since. 

I am glad the post is useful - please feel free to ask me anything else, I am always happy to answer - I too had some natural cycles where I thought I was - but somehow this was different and the experince of seeing the stick turn positive! unexplainable!! your life changes from that moment on!! I did about 10 tests after that and each time got a kick out of it!! 

Andrea - I can only imagine how you must feel getting a positive after 6 cycles - congraulations - you are an inspiration and should do a post for those whos cycles do fail. 


Anyway - wishing you all the luck in the world! 

Sally


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi all,

Sally - this thread is great ! What a good idea. I had ET yesterday on my first icsi cycle & I am dreading this wait.

Had a very relaxing evening last night..dh did everything except go to the loo for me  

I've only now got out of bed - and that is only to come onto the computer. I feel quite chilled but I am questioning every little twinge. 

Luckily it's the weekend so I am planning more of the same except I am going out for lunch on Sunday.

1 down 13 to go..

Good luck to everyone.

Buddug x


----------



## twiggy2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi Sally o

Just read your article I was supposed to have pregnancy test tommorrow but then decided I like the idea of being pregnant too much, so have decided I will find out soon enough!! (not ready to deal with possible negative result)

Im feeling very pmt at the moment so I have been round all the pregnancy websites to see if this is normal - just read you article and you describe exactly how Im feeling!!

I thought your article was great!

Keep smiling & I hope you enjoy every minute of being pregnant.

Twiggy 2


----------



## *adele* (Feb 7, 2005)

hi 

i had fet last thursday so i hope you dont mind me gratecrashing the 2ww 

i have felt realy sick this time  didnt on my first tx icsi

had af pains for a couple of days now 
6days down and 10 days till i test
but i will proberly do one at weekend hpt as af is due a week today 

adelex


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Sally,

Great idea. I am slowly going mad on Day 7 post ET and read with interest that you got some PMT symptons. I'm panicking as I feel a little short tempered today, am on my own in the house, so no-one to blame but worry in case its all over already.

has anyone else had this. Interesting about the sore boobs after lying down. I woke up this morning with sore boobs, but they don't seem nearly as bad now. 

I think I am going slightly mad!!!

Nat x x


----------



## sally-o (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi All, 

I am now nearly 12 weeks pregnant, just two days to go and feel more and more confident every day!! 

I hope that you all get the positive results that you want - we know our bodies so well, yet the whole process makes us question everything!! believe me the two week wait will soon be over and a distant memory! - you then have a much longer wait and I definitely found the first month very hard thinking 12 weeks would never get here!! 

I was talking to my friend who has just had her first baby - she told me to stop worrying just because everyone tells you you should and instead enjoy being pregnant!! - she wished she had!!  and she is right!! its an amazing and worrying and very nauseous!! time - but most of all its something we have waited for for a long time!!

So please - when you all get your positives - don't worry yourself sick like I did - ENJOY!!


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Sally O

Thanks for starting this thread.  I am on day 4 of my first 2WW.  I feel very lucky to have got this far.  Had 6 good eggs out of I think 13 follies and 5 went on to fertilise.  They picked the best 2 out of my 3 best ones and were put back in on Thursday afternoon.  I have taken some rest and been sleeping quite a bit.  Went for a short walk today.  Back to work tomorrow but have desk job so won't be doing anything too energetci like.

Since Friday have had few short shart pains and then Saturday and Sunday have been having crampy pains just like when AF is going to start and I am sure it is.  Also have mild backache too which is another sign of AF.  But I also know that these could also be symptoms of a pregnancy.  Am I right?    Or am I clutching at straws.  I will test 23rd February.

Not sure if I can wait that long.  Do you think I could try 2 days before to put me out of my misery?  If so what pregnancy test would you recommend as I see you have used loads!

Thanks for your help.

Superted


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

sally o 
interesting read!
and congratulations ....
could i ask ( ive have small amount of mucus/discharge.this is 2nd cycle didnt get it last time) has this happenened to you??
thanks


----------



## sarah lc (Jan 5, 2005)

thank you this has helped me so much with my own two week wait preg test due 09 march.x


----------



## sharon m (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all
  I'm on my 3rd day of 2ww. My tummy is so fat i look pg I cant do up any of my trousers!! also i feel very tired , I start to do something and then i have to sit down I don't no if this is because i was put out for EC? I'm also very thirsty all the time and feel abit sick. My ovary's are still very sore and they hurt when i go to the toilet. I also asked the clinic (Bourne hall) yesterday if you can have a bath and they said you can its not a problem, but so many others have been told not to . I had a bath anyway last night and it was lovely and relaxing   feeling very bored as i have a week off haven't even got dressed (smelly cow)  love  sharonxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Sharon ~ welcome to the 2ww......loads of luck to you,

I've added you to the list....follow the link to find it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=23562.msg283709#msg283709

Take care....hope you don't get too bored!

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi 
Sharon M - I know how you feel - drink loads of water if you are not already - apparently 2-3 litres. Aim to wee every 2 hours or so. It sounds maybe as if you still need to flush out the drugs to avoid OHSS, I am doing the same. I had OHSS in 2001 and dont want it again, but I didnt drink enough water then...
Good Luck
x


----------



## cjn (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Sally

I can't thank you enough for your post. I also had one embie transferred and it was grade1-2. Thank you so much, it gives me a sense of hope. I have strarted to have what feels like period pain on day 2 and am worried. Can I ask whether you did household task ie washing up, hanging out the washing etc I am paranoid and want to do everthing I can to look after this precious little embie


----------



## turkey (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi Sally-o, thank you so much for this message - I am only on day 3 of my first IVF 2WW and have been suffering from back ache & stomache cramps pretty much since ec, I was sure it meant that AF was on her way & was loosing my positive attitude by the minute so your post has helped me loads - it even brought a tear of relief to my eye!

Thanks a million!
Turkey xx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi Sally-O! Thanks for this - I'm always on the look-out for info about the 2ww, I find it very interesting that different clinics have such a wide selection of things they tell you to do.

I was thinking of trying to compile a fun/serious/informative list of all the old wives tales,advice, hunches etc.. that are floating around - what do you all think?

Can you guess I'm bored on my 2ww too?! 

Oh and I should just add, when I got my BFP with my DD I too had strong AF pains and was sure that it was going to be a BFN so..there you go.. 

Rsmum xx


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Girls,I am only on day 3 of 2ww,I am concerned that as soon as I arrived home after embbies transferred I had a hot bath,It was only later that day a nurse told me to showe,not bathe,I am scared I could have messed up! has any of you whith a bfp had a bath in first few days?Thank's to you all for sharing your experiences ,although everyone is different It is good to relate,Does everyone with a bfp have implantation bleeding?Good-luck to you all and hope there are plenty more bfps.love sharon.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi blue eyes 

during my 2ww I had hot (not very hot!) baths  and I had positive result.
I also had light brown spotting for a couple of days.
Generally u have to take care yourself!
try to relax and stay positive!

Stella


----------



## anaesteves (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I am on day3 of my 2ww and my clinic told me to do as normal!!! Really surprised that can not ahve hot baths because they did not mention anything at all. I had some prawns last night??

The only thing they mention was to only have one unit of wine a week but that is it!! Lots of water andnothing about food, baths, cleaning etc.... 


Anyone can give me any idea of what is good or bad!!

Turkey have lots of cramps but I think it is these horrible pessaries..

ana
xx


----------



## Selfish (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Ana 
I'm on day 6 of 2ww.
This is my first 2ww but Bourn gave me a list of what to avoid : not much alcohol (one or two OK), no vigourous exercise, eat healthily, avoid paint fumes.
I've been trying to rest when I feel tired and generally look after myself but I figure the best way is not to worry too much.  We talk to our blasts too!
I'm trying to treat it like the many 2wws I had when I thought I'd concieved naturally.
Twinings lemon & ginger tea is good for nausea!


----------



## anaesteves (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Selfish, thanks for the reply!!

It feels like period pains and over the weekend as got worse!! . Also this morning had some white discharge!!sorry if TMI!! Normally you get this when you start ovulating..... no

How are you feeling? are you gojng to test at home or going into the clinic for a blood test?

ana
xx


----------



## Selfish (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Ana
I have pains & discharge too.  Started today and I've been stressing all night over them!
I'm going to the clinic for my test.
I went back to work today and think it may've been a mistake.


----------



## anaesteves (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Selfish,

I could not go to work at the moment because so tired. Barely manage to take my dog out for a walk and to have shower and cook dinner.   

Still have cramps today and my boobs sore as well .


I hope you do not work long hours/ days ! Can you take more time off or not?

ana


----------



## alext (Nov 23, 2004)

Sorry for butting in on this but I just wanted to say thanks soooooo much for this information, as its just what I was looking for.

Had my 1st icsi e/c yesterday and hoping to go back tomorrow for the transfer....successful embies permitting of-course!, (so I am a little bit ahead of myself I know) but I cant stop thinking about it.

Good luck to all of you that are waiting, it muct be excruitiating. Reading all the posts on here has made such a difference as I realise I'm actually not losing it as much as I thought I was, as I can identify with all of your worries already, and I'm not even there yet....ok maybe I am losing it a little bit then ..... thanks again Alex


----------



## anaesteves (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Alex and Shas

Alex you are welcome! This is my first ICSI as well and had my e/t on the 15th April. I am now on day 7th of the 2WW and can not take the wait anylonger but I now that is too soon to test as well because of the trigger injection!!! Good luck with you embies!! 

Hi Shas- i am only using the pessaries. Why do you need to use the gel? How are you feeling? I am feeling a bit down as well!!

big hug 
ana


----------



## alext (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Ana,

Dont much like the sound of the pessary action I must say!

One question you might be able to answer for me is that I keep reading about the various gradings of different peoples Embies??, I dont really understand the gradings and the hospital have never mentioned anything about this to me....any pointers? 

Thanks again, you are halfway there on the 2ww, keep positive 
x


----------



## anaesteves (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Alex,

Yes the pessaries are not great but you do get used to them after a while.  

In regards to the gradings I do not know much about it either but what I do know is that after they fertilise the eggs they should start diving into cells. The more cells they divide into the better and that is how they grade them ! I only had 2 eggs that fertilised and they were grade 2 because they divided after fertilisation. 

One egg was 3 cells and the other was 4 cells . They are really looking at 4 cells and above to give you the  best shot at the tx being successful. 

Grade 1 is the best one and that is 5 cells or more. I think they can go up to eight cells. Ask you clinic about it because mine did not explain things either and I had to ask that last minute. Get the answers that you need hun so you are relaxed about it . Have the hospital called to let you know what is going on. How many follies did you have ?

ana
xxx

Yes these 2WW are driving me crazy to be honest and trying to stay    but almost impossible.

ana
xxxx


----------



## alext (Nov 23, 2004)

awwww thats not suprising, my fingers are crossed for you ....and toes...and everything for that matter!!

Thanks for the info. too. I wonder why none of this is in the literature you get?....anyway the hospital are calling us tomorrow morning with an update, They got 6 eggs out of 6 follicles... thats all I know so far, (and now all I keep thinking is that we only need one, its not too much to ask is it!!! 

take it easy anyway, will be thinking of you
Alex
xx


----------



## flumpette (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi.  I had a successful 1st attempt and had a baby boy in 2004.  I had few eggs ie. 6 but it's the quality that counts, I was told. 

I am on day 3 of the 2ww and so far I'm not feeling anything but tired.  The 'Lister' didn't give me any lists of 'don't do's'.  I am however not touching wine (what's the point of one glass a week anyway?) and I am not eating anything that one is advised not to eat during pregnancy.  This is what I did last time.

The Lister look for the optimum of 4 cells and the Doctor told us that sometimes if there are too many cells they wouldn't put them back in as they are growing too fast.

We had a 3 cell and a 4 cell last time, grade 2 and 1 respectively.  This time they are both 4 cells and are both grade 2.  They were more interested in the number of cells than the grade.

Interesting how different clinics give different advice but it's the results that count of course!

Thinking of you all and praying for all of us.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Dear Flumpette

Thinking of you 
4 cells great -  i agree cell number. more important than grade as grade is just the outer appearance 
Good Luck hope the days pass quick
i will look out for your posts
I have just changed to the Lister after 3 IVF elsewhere

Dianne


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Flumpette......welcome to the 2ww and loads of luck to you.

I've added you to the 2ww list.....follow the link to find it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,27943.0.html

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## flumpette (Apr 19, 2005)

This is such great support as we have been cagey with friends and family to take the pressure off.  Last time they didn't know anything where as this time our family knows that we have 2 embryos xferred but they don't know when we will be doing a test.  So to be able to voice my concerns and to support others feels really good.

Thank you for putting me on the 2ww list.  That's great and feels really positive.

Dianne - I hope that you have success at the Lister.  My husband called them back in 2003 when we did our initial cycle and they set our expectations so we have no complaints.  The stats are excellent but we didn't get timely service sometimes ie. waited 1.5 hours after our appointment for the xfer to take place.  I pee'd 3 times and then drank like crazy to get a semi-full bladder!  

They are however friendly and as I say the results are what count.

I will stay in touch. xx


----------



## amies (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi everyone, I am wondering if anyone out here is getting really bad headaches..I am on day 8 post ET and getting really bad headaches...taking cyclogest but nothing else..kisses and good vibes, amies


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Amies
It's very normal to experience headaches becuse of cyclogest ( it causes fluid & water retention) for me i experienced very bad migraine in my first time during D9 or 10 & got today BFP .don't worry & good luck


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi i'm quite new to this site ,I am currently on my 2ww starting as from today, had et today. I am very nervous at the moment unsure of what I can and cant do. I dont want to move but i'm not one for sitting still for long periods of time. I want to keep busy to take my mind off things ant ideas?
Deb P.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Deb and welcome to the 2ww.....i'll add you to the list, follow the link to find it and all the other ladies chatting on the 2ww 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,27943.0.html

Loads of luck to you, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## sally-o (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Everyone - I am so glad to see that after not being on this site for so long that people are still reading my post, Its funny I dreamt about my 2ww last night which is what made me come on here. 

I am now nearly 23 weeks pregnant and feeling the baby move around is amazing - we are having a little girl and so far have settled on the name Evie. 

For those of you who don't get the result you want - persevere - easy for me to say I know - but all I can say is when you do get the positive that you want all the feelings that you have when going through the process and in the wait do fade away and IVF seems like nothing but a blip in the background. 

I wish you all luck and my thoughts are with you - please please anyone e-mail me with any questions - I feel privileged and would love to be able to help other people in anyway I can - even if it is just sharing the fact that I too was scared to go to the loo after the transfer! 

Wishes - Sally-o


----------



## Tracey J (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Deb P.
Welcome to the dreaded   don't want to put you of but i'm so bored.
Hope your et went ok, Your dh has been in contact with mine on the mens room page.
You wanted to know what you could do, i was told no hot baths or hovering or anything heavy. Sorry it looks like we have got to do nothing for the first few days to week.
Dh is working on saturday and was wondering if i could do some light housework. 
We have got this far so don't want to risk it do we. 
Pop down to the April 2005 2ww part 5 on this section as there are loads of girls who could probably help you.
Wishing you all the luck in the world for a  .
Take care love Tracey. xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Tracey
Thanks for the advice, its nice to see my husband doing a bit of housework for a change, he actually hoovered yesterday!!!! I have done small amounts of ironing and potted a few plants for the garden but nothing that I would call heavy (I hope), I feel frightened to do anything at the moment.
When do you do your test? I do my on 11th may.
Deb P.


----------



## Tracey J (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Deb.
Thanks for reply, i test on the 9th May. It seems ages away and time is going so slow.
This is my first day of doing anything after et which i had on monday. Just done some ironing so nothing heavy.
I know what you mean about being frightened to do anything, it's mad. 
Dh has been wonderful, he's cooked all the meals and being really helpful.
Look after yourself. 
Love Tracey, xx


----------



## flumpette (Apr 19, 2005)

LizzyB

My date for testing is 6th May if you wanted to add it.  Not sure if I can do that for you?


----------



## CamilleCutajar (May 13, 2002)

As Sally O says, going through infertility treatment makes you question what is happening. Most often your instinct is right. I have been through 4 cycles. I knew exactly when each of the first 3 cycles started failing. However, here are the symptoms I kept feeling both when my cycle failed and when finally was successful.

*Unsuccessful* 

*Sore Boobs * (progesterone!)
*Cramping * (period pains!)
*Bloatedness * (ohss!)
*Sense of loss* (motherly instinct!)
*Bleeding * (No hope at this point!)

*Successful* 

*Sore boobs* which got more tender and bigger. Painful when taking them out of my bra! (cyclogest with added natural progesterone?). They started feeling this was within a couple of days of cyclogest.
*Frequent Urination.* At first I thought it was because I was drinking a lot. But as the days went by I kept needing to go, but it hardly being worth my while. Apparently this may be due to the adapting of your utrerus!
*Wind. * I kept having wind (burping and farting). I have never quite liked doing either yet found myself having to pass wind or I suffered immensely for it. It seems less bad today. This could be a result of progesterone and milk!
*Loads of cramping / period type pains.* (apparently after ivf your ovaries expand again for a while, finally settle then shrink to normal size but cause you period style cramping - your uterus begins to change so that may also contribute to pains! Only wish I knew this last week!) These pains started around day 7.
*Some bloatedness* (I tend to be a high risk severe ohss case. Drs nearly stopped me several times through this treatment, but just made it through the skin of my teeth & with a lot of begging. After all as I reasoned, death is a small price to pay -hormones or what?. The bloatedness started going down after just a few days, and then my cramping started so I started to suspect it might be failing! )
*Bleeding.* On day 11 after transfer I went to the bathroom and found that I was bleeding. It was brown like the start of a period. I was at work, I tried to climb the stairs but could not manage them for all my crying. I must have sobbed my soul out till I realised that my hand was on my lower tummy and just holding on tightly - like protecting. It made me realise that I was still "pregnant". I called my DH and hospital. I wish they reassured me more, but thankfully the nurse said to keep taking progesterone and to still go for the test the following week. The bleeding kept on though it was much milder and always brown. I suppose you could call it spotting after first bleed. I am currently on day 16 after transfer with still a little bleeding. I was not sure how to feel, but I still felt pregnant. So day 12 I could not wait any longer I did a test. At first it seemed -ve but I was so sure that I could see a very feint line (not sure if this was my imagination) but it made me try again and it was +ve. Could not believe it. I have had to do a test every day since just to make sure that I really am pregnant. Have to get my HCG results today but am sure they will be fine.
*Nausea. * Started feeling mild nausea that comes in fits and spurts around day 12. Ginger biscuits seem to stem it.
*Tiredness. * Have been feeling tired all the 2ww. It got worse around day 7 where I tended to drop off wherever I was. Thankfully I have been at home, could be embarrassing at work.
*Metallic Taste. * On day 15, in the afternoon, I was drinking water&#8230; and suddenly it was like someone made the sides of my tongue taste metal only!

I am not sure if this is of any use to anyone but during my 2ww I was advised to do the following. This was not advised to me on previous cycles (at different hospitals). This time it was a +ve. Not sure if they helped but there is no harm in trying:-

My *embryos* were larger (I know you cannot do much re embryos but my previous ones were barely 4 cells) They were also only a grade 2 but they still worked.
I drank lots of *water* especially first couple of days. May have helped me get rid of my ohss symptoms. First day I drank about 7 litres of water! 
I was advised to drink lots of* milk.* Despite being slightly lactose intolerant, I made myself banana and strawberry milkshakes. At first they kept making me sick but I seem to tolerate them much more now. Much easier than any bit of ivf/icsi!
*No nuts, mango, pineapple or spicy food. * Apparently they cause contractions of the uterus and you need your uterus as calm as possible. Guess what I felt like eating! (Indian!)
*No sex * for 2 weeks. This was hard. You hardly have any during treatment for all the sperm tests and sperm freezing, then these 2 weeks. It makes a total of more than 5 weeks but it is definitely worth it. The only question is how to explain the birds and the bees story to the babies as they grow. "No, we did not have sex to conceive you!" Hmm, never had good humour!
*No alcohol.* Better safe than sorry as at least temporarily you are pregnant.
*Progesterone.* Although I did have cyclogest in my failed cycles, I also had it in this one. Apparently it helps your body not bleed. Unless it stands no chance then your body overrides it, which is why you can bleed while on progesterone.
*Rest*. Although I was told to carry on as normal. I couldn't unlike in previous cycles. I am sure that taking it easy helped.

This is what I wish I knew in my 2ww. That despite bleeding and af style cramps and ohss symptoms disappearing, you can still be pregnant. Symptoms can be to either side but you cannot know from symptoms. You can from instinct though. To each of us it will be individual. But the best advice I can give is to try to stay +ve. After all, its what you want.

Lots of baby dust to everyone. 
 

Camille


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Camille

I am not actually on a 2ww just now but was last month and am starting FET on the 23rd of this month so should be on the 2ww in June,i just wanted to say thanks for taking the time to send your post,i am sure it will be VERY helpfull to lots of people going through the two week wait and i for one will be looking over it again when i am on my next 2ww (wish i had had this list the first time!)

Some of the things you have written were of great interest to me...i didn't know spicy food or mango could cause uterine contractions!!!! Will be keeping this in mind for next month!!! I also didn't know drinking milk helped,to be honest i found out more reading your post than i ever found out at my clinic,all i was told to do was no lifting but otherwise get back to normal!

So i just wanted to say thanks an CONGRATULATIONS your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

                                             Best Wishes 

                                                          G xxx


----------



## michele paton (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Camille

I am on my 2ww for my second ICSI treatment and I am a nervous wreak and it is only day three. I have just read your post and I found it very useful, although I did not know the bit about not eating spice food and I had korma last night for tea and now I am worried I could have done some damage. I have been analyzing every little twinge and driving myself and my DH mad.

Good luck
Michele


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

> I only had 2 eggs that fertilised and they were grade 2 because they divided after fertilisation.
> 
> One egg was 3 cells and the other was 4 cells . They are really looking at 4 cells and above to give you the best shot at the tx being successful.
> 
> Grade 1 is the best one and that is 5 cells or more. I think they can go up to eight cells.


 Sorry, but I just had to reply to this that I saw earlier in the thread...

This info is wrong. The grading of embryos is not based on the number of cells, but the condition of the embryo at the time of transfer. You can have a top grade 2-cell embryo or a top grade 8-cell embryo. The quality of the embies, eg- degree of fragmentation- effects the grade. Personally I don't agree with grading at all, because it builds hopes up for people, when in fact we just don't know which embies will thrive in utero and which won't.

I also disagree with the above statement about 5+ cells being more likely to succeed. The best place for _any_ embryo is in the womb, not a petri dish, so using 2-cell embies is fine, although some clinics do like to transfer later when the embryos are more than 4 cells. After that, you're looking at blastocysts (the stage embryos have to be for implantation to occur) which some clinics like to use, sometimes with assisted hatching.

Don't get hung up on how 'good' your embryos are. They all have a fighting chance, once they're inside you.


----------



## Vicky10 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi girls!

I am fairly new to this site and I am still trying to figure out how to get around. I have been looking at the IVF girls until today. Idecided to look at the 2ww thread because I'm going in for my embryo transfer today. I have had 4 failed IUI cycles before so I know how crap the 2ww is. I am really nervous. I had planned to carry on as normal (as the nurse advised) but after reading all your stories I think I will put my feet up!!

Thanks for all your advise. I will keep reading.

Vicky10


----------



## Angelbabywood (May 11, 2005)

Camille

I think you have given me a little more hope girl THANK YOU.  This is our first attempt at ICSI and I am currently day 9 of 2WW.  I started with mild cramp on day 7 (thursday) and it has gradually got worse.  I was awoken this morning at 4.30am with my normal period cramps and went to the toilet expecting to see some blood (TMI SORRY) and there was nothing.  I went to bed and cried myself to sleep and resigned myself to the fact that this HASN'T worked 1st time and I was going to tel DH/My Mum & MIL today that it was all over just so they were prepared for Thursday when I got a BFN.

I have read your info and now feel a little more hopeful, just WISH I could test today but know that HCG jab will still be in my system.  I may keep this info from dh so as not to get him a little more excited than he already is.

THANK YOU once again and here's hoping when Thursday comes I get a BFP.

Love
Kerry xx


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

HCG jab doesnt stay in system that long......very sensitive tests are avaoilable on internet which can be done 10 DAYS AFTER CONCEPTION


----------



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

Hello Sally
First of all congragulations you must be on   I hope you will have a healthy and happy pregnancy.
I am now on my day 10 of my 2ww and have done 2 Pregnancy tests both BFN today I have the most awful backache (which I never get usually with my AF) to add to this I have a very bad AF pain and I am totally convinced my AF is on its way, my boobs were very very sore from day 1 up until day 8 but that seems to have subsided a little. I test this wednesday fingers crossed.
love jackie


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi, I am on day11 of 2ww, have been having period like pains for the last few days...Am also very tired.  I try not to analyse every pain/twinge but its hard not too.  Every one keeps telling me that alot of people get period pains through the 2ww, but its hard to stay positive
Good luck
Sally


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Sally, Yanni

I am exactly the same syptons and I'm also on day 11 of post IUI 2. I think this can be normal for some people.

Join the Bunny & Mouse club.

Big HUG  



Sally W said:


> Hi, I am on day11 of 2ww, have been having period like pains for the last few days...Am also very tired. I try not to analyse every pain/twinge but its hard not too. Every one keeps telling me that alot of people get period pains through the 2ww, but its hard to stay positive
> Good luck
> Sally


----------



## shelbe1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Sally, 

Congratulations on your +++++  
You are brilliant, this is just what I was looking for a little hope...the 2ww is hard to get through but seeing your posts make me think that maybe it worked this time?  I am feeling so much different this time - last time I felt nothing and bfn.  Beta is on Oct 4th feeling a little sea sick at times and the works including that metal taste (I thought I was crazy).
Thanks again.
Shelbe


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

How long before HCG injection is out of the system?


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Vickimarie ~ Your HCG should be out of your system in 7~10 days.    

Marie xx


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks Marie.  I tested on day 10 and got a -ive, I tested on day 12 and 13 and got a +ive.  So that is about right isnt it.

I test at hospital tomorrow though, day 14!


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi all, im due 2 test tmw and im hoping for a BFP but knowing my luck i will get a BFN. got very bad backache and terrible headache's,,and very very moody snapping at ppl for the least wee thing's,,,  had a little tummy cramp yesterday but nothing today, good luck 2 all,,

pam

x


----------



## angus999 (Nov 7, 2005)

hi,
i am new to all of this but presently on day 3 of 2ww (et on friday 4/11/
5), i am quite concerned after reading everbybody else's experiences, as i have had no pain or discomfort since the transfer and am now convinced that something is wrong.  i am off work so am bored out of my mind having read every book in the house.
also (and i apologise for all of this in one post) but when is the earliest that i can test as i am driving myself mad,  and would rather know

thanks


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi angus999

Don't give up hope  implantation happens from about day 6 to day 12 (it takes 6 days for embies to finish implanting) after et so your embies are just preparing to implant at the moment. 



Love
Bear
x


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

To those of you i dont know, hello. I have read these posts many times in the past, desperate for some glimmer of hope from someone that this will work.

I got a BFP today, never thought id be able to post this . I have been TTC for 11 years and you name it ive been through it.ITs a long time and i have had a million 2ww's.They are torture, pure and simple.Try and keep busy ( i know its hard when we all obsess 24/7). I had NO indication that i was going to get a positive this time.Felt the usual awful backaache (worse even that normal) headache that had me crying thining it was all over again, twinges and mild cramp..... my usual before AF. Dont give up girls, I sadly know how hard it is and im in total shock .Try not to read into the symptoms too much, they are both so similar its very hard to tell. I always thought id 'know' the way ppl say they do. I honestly didnt , and i have never had a positive in those 11 long years of trying.

My prayers are with every one of you, 

Wishing xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Angus ~ welcome to FF, try not to worry about the symptoms......seems like these are different for everyone and some have none at all but still go on to have a BFP 

Come and join the others chatting on the 2ww if you want to.....here's the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41054.msg503380.html#msg503380

Wishing and Hoping ~ wow, congratulations.....thats fab news for you. Have a very happy and healthy pg 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## CamilleCutajar (May 13, 2002)

Hi,
I would not worry about the signs and symptoms so early yet. Sadly the HCG plays with your body so much, it can confuse signals. Some people respond quite violently to lots of HCG and others take it well within their stride. I guess this explains why some people are constantly suffering morning sickness and others none at all during pregnancy.
This is probably the hardest wait you ever have to do. The only advice I can really give is to fill your time up with other things. I know I know easier said than done, and I should try to remember what is was like. But although only mildly, it does help take things off your mind at least temporarily. My first 2 2WW were literally just waiting, the third was slightly easier as I was working from 9am till midnight every day.   Who can understand that.
Try to do things with friends that does not concentrate about babies, or you will drive yourself up the wall.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone in the 2WW.  
But just to keep your hopes up... in my 4th cycle, ICSI worked despite my actually having period pains and bleeding!
GOOD LUCK to you all.


----------



## angus999 (Nov 7, 2005)

hi,
thank you for all the replies they are helping to put my mind at rest although i am sending myself  crazy with the wait, i had vague period pains yesterday and pains during the night although i am sure that they are normal other than that i feel a fraud for being off work (i am on holiday)

thanks again


----------



## cjn (Nov 30, 2004)

Dear CamilleCutajar

Thank you for your post. yes the 2ww is an interesting one as are the symptoms. I am on my 3rd ICSI and have barely had any symptoms aside from some nausea and slight pain. Whereas the previous two cycles I had sore boobs and a lot more pain. I think the medication plays a big part in it and sometimes can be hard to differentiate between the two. I am not trying to be negative just being realistic!


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Thank you Lizzy, i am on cloud nine!


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi,
"Congratulations" 
What pregnancy test did you use from home?
Also
I don't want to go to the fertility hospital for my test results as it's a stressful journey but last time they seemed to want me only to have it with them, can a doctor do a blood pregnancy test do you know?

Best wishes

ERI x x


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Eri

I used asda's own home test kit.As far as the test goes, your clinic will probably insist that you get tested by them, but you can always ask.
Good Luck


----------



## sherbear103 (Nov 5, 2005)

sally-o said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wether or not this will be of any help I don't know....but I was desperate to read every post I could to try to find people with similar symptoms, experiences who had gone on to get a positive result, so here are mine and hope they can help anyone at all....I am currently 6 weeks pregnant and although early days feel very lucky!
> 
> ...


----------



## Stef02 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi,

I have read all the responses and found them really useful.

I am on day 12 now of 2WW. Testing on day 14 after transfer as I had quite a lot of Ovitrelle so am leaving it as late as I can..just hoping AF doesn't come along before then.

I had very similar symptons after embie transfer - felt really pmt, lots of back pain and some cramping but have had no bleeding at all.

The last 3 days, things have gone quiet on that front - no more pmt like feelings,back ache has improved significantly too,  in fact I feel quite back to normal except my stomach is huge! I am not sure if that is due to lack of exercise (used to run 3 times a week and do situps every day) and comfort eating!

Not sure if that's a good or bad sign that it has gone quiet - could be the quiet before the storm ie. AF.

Have also been drinking lots of pineapple juice as I heard baromium in it helps with implantation?

This site is so  helpful - this is the first time i have come across a site where these symptons have been explained as I felt the hospital didn't prepare me at all for what to expect during this wait.

2 days to go...I am slowly going out of my mind and every time I go to the loo wonder if my AF is there yet.

Fingers crossed for me!

Stef


----------



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I am on day 5 of 2ww and starting to go a bit nuts!I have had a very bloated stomach and mild cramping since the day after the embies went back in.Today, the cramps felt more like mild period cramps...aghhhh!
How I wish the symptoms of preg could be obvious!
This is my first IVF so have no comparison to make.It's been good to read everyone's comments as I don't feel alone in my paranoia any more!!
Good luck and sticky vibes to all of you!    
Chris x


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Chris,

I just want to wish you all the luck in the world... I hope you get a positive result!

Im in for my egg collection tomorrow (2nd ICSI) and know Im going to be like you after if all goes to plan...

Fingers crossed for us both,

Love Lesley xx


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

I wrote down my symtoms for the 2WW for comparison for the next time - but fortunately I got a BFP!...but here they are just for comparison - just cos you don't get any it doesn't mean it hasn't worked....

DAY 3-5 post EC - mild blood spotting and mild cramps after ET
DAY 6 post EC - at night/lying down abdominal cramps, insomnia, hormone surge/whoosh at night
DAY 7 - tender breasts and tummy, at night/lying down abdominal cramps & insomnia - Ache on Left hand side couldn't roll over as too uncormfortable
Day 8 - No appetite, bit of nausea
DAY 9 - teariness, shooting pain up LH side, angst crying.
DAY 10 - cramps on and off and yuk smelly armpits!
DAY 11 - woken up early morning by AF type pains and wind - v.swollen tummy and tender boobs. Cramping on and off all day and night
DAY 12 - white creamy discharge, 'feeling pregnant'!
DAY 13 - wind galore and frequent weeing
DAY 14 +++ BFP test
DAY 15  - Very tiny bit of red blood spotting on loo paper - so minor wouldn't have noticed if hadn't have looked so closely...

Good luck everyone!!
lol
Pingpong
xxx


----------



## kelly o (Mar 1, 2005)

ping pong,

i had et on Friday i have been having slight period pains since Saturday more on the right hand side it seems to come and go but after reading what you have written it seems normal. is it? i have also been constipated for  few days and now i am suffering with the runs sorry tmi  is this normal all i keep doing is laying down i really hope you can help me I'm trying to keep positive    

Kelly o xxxxx


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Kelly,

Sounds like your symptoms are very similar to mine and similar tummy problems! 
Keep drinking water and protein...... I had a brazil nut, linseed and milk shake evey day!

Good luck!!

lol
Pingpong
xxxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi ladies

This is my first 2WW and I'm only on day 4. I was doing OK, not thinking about it much, or at least keeping myself busy, but got some news this morning that upset me. I've just had a frozen ET - they defrosted 5 embies and put 2 back in me - they then decided to culture on the remaining 3 embryos they had defrosted, to try to get them to 5 days (blastocyst stage). But the embryologist rang today to say that all 3 had only made it to 'early blastocyst' stage and had stopped developing. She said I shouldn't worry, that the lab is no replacement for the human body, and the 2 put back inside me would have much better chances. But I AM worrying, and crying and feeling very sorry for myself. And it really isn't like me to feel sorry for myself, but today I do, and I know my DH won't have much sympathy for me when he gets home tonight. Can someone tell me to stop worrying and just get on with it!

Love 
Goldy


----------



## meneilson (Jan 5, 2005)

First of all a big fat CONGRATULATIONS on that BFP you very clever person you and SECONDLY bless every little bone in your body for putting probably the best thread I've read on this site.  This morning (day six) i was all but reaching for the Vodka and Marlborough lights as I feel what seems to be the ugly witch's breath on my shoulder and your post has given me back my hope (hence the vod and **** have returned to the cupboard!)

Thank you and bundles and trundles of luck to you.

Love n Snogs

xxxx


----------



## CamilleCutajar (May 13, 2002)

Dear Goldy,

Your embryologist is right.

*Firstly* all embryos are different. 
*Secondly*, the embryos inside of you are in a different environment. Think about it, if you were an embryo, where would you rather be, in a cold clinical room or a nice warm tummy. 
*Thirdly*, embryos are very susceptible to temperature, so if they were exposed to a slightly wrong temperature (and your tummy can never be a wrong temperature) then they are more likely to die. 
*Fourthly*, your embryos still made it to early blastocyst, which means they still have a chance to grip, and the ones in your tummy are in the perfect environment. 
*Fifthly*, a high percentage of embryos are statistically meant to die after defrosting, so that should mean that the ones inside you (statistically speaking) should be the ones to make it.

Now I do realise that it does not really matter what I say, because it is the only thing anyone in our 2WW is capable of - Worrying, but I hope that it reassures you, and that your next worry will be like mine... OH NO I hope labour is less painful than IVF!
GOOD LUCK, My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Dear Camille

Thank you so much for replying to my post on my embies. What you said made absolute sense. I really appreciate that.

Sadly though, since then I have had bleeding, starting with spotting on day 9, moving onto light brown bleeding on day 10, and continuous fairly thick brownish-red bleeding from day 11 (sorry if TMI) . Today is day 12. I also have other typical AF symptoms (tummy ache, back ache), and no typical pregnancy symptoms (e.g., no sore boobs, no frequent weeing). I'm continuing with the medication, and will test on Friday, day 14, 'just in case', but my clinic is advising it is highly unlikely to be positive. I have already accepted it won't be this time round. I feel incredibly down about it , but know that time will heal things.

Best of luck with your pregnancy. I read your post describing the different symtoms between your positive and negative cycles and found that really helpful. You really deserve to have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Lots of love
Goldy


----------



## CamilleCutajar (May 13, 2002)

I am really sorry to hear that.   I would still do the test to confirm. I had some bleeding in my 2WW also, yet I still got pregnant. I guess the bleeding was perhaps losing one of my little ones. 

The only advice I can give, is DO NOT GIVE UP HOPE. I know that not conceiving after fertility treatment is probably the worst thing you can experience, but try again if it is possible, because when you do finally get pregnant it will be the best thing ever.

 I wish you the very best & hope your dreams come true.


----------



## beeble (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done on your positives!! That is fantastic.

I am a bit worried reading about all the things some of you have been told to do/not to do. I am at the Lister and they have told me to 'get on with life' and do what I want...so I am skiing, horseriding, bathing, swimming, running, carrying the shopping and goodness knows what else.

What do you think out there?? Does anyone know if there is evidence to suggest that bed rest helps??

Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## CamilleCutajar (May 13, 2002)

With my last treatment I was so sure that there was no hope.. I kept working all through out, and by working, I was working from around 10am till midnight every night. I was also so stressed with work (and IVF) that I did not think it possible to work. 
My advice would be to continue as normal (but perhaps avoid chillis and any activity you are not used to doing). At the very least it helps the 2WW go by a little faster and less anxiously!
Despite my working long hours and being stressed, as a result I have a little perfect boy born on the 18th January 2006.  
Good Luck


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

since it's my last night of the 2ww and dp is down the pub with mates, I've been obsessing and reading through this thread.. doesn't bode well for me as I've had no symptoms this time... whereas last time, I had all the right symptoms at all the right times, and that was a bfn too....

any of you ladies get a bfp without symptoms?

hoping,
Jome x


----------



## fraochdiana (Oct 18, 2005)

jome
wishing you all the best for today, hope it goes well and you get your BFP.
Take care
Love Heather


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Jome - Wishing you loads of    for you preg test today !*_


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi all

I am on the dreaded  and it is killing me  I thought I could do it and put off all temptation of doing early tests but it never worked  I am only on day 6 and I have done 3 tests!!!! of course all were . I am hoping that I got that result due to being impatient.

What is the earliest anyone has tested and got a  ?

I have so many symptoms, bloatedness, swollen/tender breasts, metal taste, constant peeing, nausea, you name it, but I am wondering are these the side effects of Cyclogest?

Speaking of Cylcogest, anally or vaginally? I would assume vaginally is best as it's in the area that it needs to work but anally seems to stay in the body longer (hope this is not TMI)

I gave up smoking in October, god knows the stress of this is making me want to spark up, but the thought that I may _possibly_ be pregnant beats the temptation

I just want to sleep and wake up on the 20th

Debs


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello!
I am due to have ET tomorrow VALENTINES DAY! Praying that embies thaw ok tomorrow morning and clinic calls with good news. Not looking forward to 2ww but I am so pleased to get that far. On my last 2ww I chilled out on the sofa for a couple of days, the daytime TV was the worst thing about it!! eeerrrrrrchhhhh Des n Mel - whatta treat!

Well, good luck to everyone! 
Clare xxx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hope the ET went as you wanted to Clarey, take it easy now girl and enjoy that daytime telly hehehe!

Jacks


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello everyone!

I am new to this thread so I hope you don't mind me jumping in  

I had two embies transferred on Monday and this is my first IVF.  I was surprised that after they had been sucked up the tube and 'deposited' I could just get and go.   I had thought I would sit or lay there for a few minutes to let them settle in.  Still, my clinic has done this all before so I guess I should trust them eh?  I read somewhere on FF that the it is rather like having your embies put into  jam sandwich, so they couldn't just fall out if you coughed or something.

I too decided to have a couple of days sofa rest infront of day time TV before I go back to work.  I have been quite tired after ET and as a commuter I couldn't face the long journey to work - I am finding the Winter Olympics quite a good distraction to watch on the TV...

Good luck to everyone


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Ludwig

Welcome to the dreaded 2WW and good luck   

I was like you afetr et, was afraid to cough, move or even go toilet. I have been off work since. I know they say to carry as normal but not doing anything strenuous but I am not taking ANY chances!!

Hope it all goes well & quick for you.  I have 6 days left till official test date but it seems like forever but getting  lots of     from the forum

Debs


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Debs,

Gosh you must be very excited if you only have 6 days left till testing!  I hope so much it is a BFP for you.  Aren't you tempted to have a ickle test before that date?  I know I will be but I am like that with Xmas and Birthday pressies - can't be trusted! 

Have you had any sypmtoms? 

How are you managing to keep sane?  I am really bad of having a random thought, and then letting it run away with me.   I can convince myself black is white sometimes and then my DH tries to talk reason to me.  Admittedly I am only two days in on my 2ww but I am priding myself to have maintained control of myself so far!!!!!!!!!!

Best wishes to everyone


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Ludwig.

I was like you, really proud that I got past day 2 without testing but then it went down hill from 3-4    I put my hands up I have tested 4 times since then, yesterday being the last time. Totally depressed myself as I got BFN, but from what everyone is saying, it is way to early to test!!!  I have 5 days left and I am going to TRY and hang out till at least saturday.  I have 3 tests plus the one from the hospital, so I have plenty (bought mine cheap of ebay) - DH does not know I have tested, he would def tell me I was mental and that I should wait til monday. and I know he is right but it is so hard and as he is not going through what I am going through emotionally/physically/mentally he would not understand.

I have had bloatedness, tender/swollen breasts, very tired, constant peeing, nasty taste in mouth, nausea and AF type pains - most of these symtoms come and go.  I am bloated like a ball about to burst!!!  But all these symptoms could be  due to the pessaries, so will just have to wait and see.

I am trying to keep busy but it is hard when you are tired and just aint got the energy. So I watch a lot of DVD's. Blockbusters is making a fortune out of me!!  How are you coping?

Good luck to everyone whatever stage you are at

Debs x


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Debs

Hee hee you made me laugh - I completely associate with what you are saying and no doubt will be doing the same as you when I get to that stage of my 2ww.  Didn't you feel guilty testing behind your DH back?  I think mine would be a bit hurt if I did it without him.............still 'needs must' and if you gotta test you gotta test.  I wonder would be the earliest day that you could test and get an accurate result or maybe it depends on each person.  

Funny what you say about being bloated, as I too look like a pregnant duck and have done since EC!!!! I was a bit worried coming back to work today in case one of the women took a look   at my 'beast' of a stomach and thought hmmmmm!!!!!!!!!    Think mine is trapped wind   because of my pessaries  (sorry).

Sore breasts - understatement!! One night even the weight of my duvet was too much  .  My best mate was chattering on about breast feeding and oh boy I had much admiration for her.  Have taken to wearing a fortified wonderbra at work to make sure they have sufficient ballast to protect them!  Those pessaries have a lot to answer for .....  still its all in a good cause. 

Keep us posted and good luck


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

nah never felt guilty cos I wanted to hopefully presenta positive result to him in a special/suprise way - ie if I had got it on valentines day I planned to put teh test stick in his card - not dripping of course 
I have started a thread regarding when is the earliest you can test - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48493.msg628841.html#msg628841 cos I too wanted to check out every ones opinion on this and you are right, it varies for each person.

re sore breasts, I have had to wear a bra to bed, cos if not the flop to the sides (TMI) and that hurts more 

I had been using a hot water bottle on my tum as it help ease pain from trapped wind, but someone posted somewhere that you should not do that as the embies do not like excessive heat  Someone suggested doing the "had down , butt up in the air position" which does work, but not waggling my butt around whilst my "on heat" dh is about  

So you are back at work now? are you posting from work? I am still off

Anyway keep us posted and take it easy

Debs


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Debs,

So your husband couldn't be trusted around you if you struck the head down, butt up, trapped wind, release position..........mine neither   Peppermint tea is meant to be very good for aiding digestion so maybe you could try some of that?  I drink it anyway as I don't drink tea or coffee so I couldn't say if it made a particluar difference to me at the moment.

Will be wearing my comfiest brazier to bed tonight - thanks for the tip. 

Yes, I am back at work but going home when I get tired.  I was getting bored and negative at home and it was good to back around people.  My DH works long 'executive' (!) days and I live way out in the sticks so it's very quiet - too quiet for me at the moment. I'd only sit at home scoffing choccy and be the size of a house by test day!!!

Take care and keep us posted


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Ludwig

feel sorry for DH I know he misses  and I feel sorry for him, but he knows and appreciates that it has to be so at this mo

I know what you mean, I am comfort eating too

was    this morn, started spotting, thought it was the nd for me, but then I read various threads and realised it could poss be implantation bleed.  its just a slight pink discharge (sorry for TMI)

only 4 days to go

Debs


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Oh Debs - I have everything crossed for you.

Although reading through all the posts on this site so many people have such different experiences with spotting and different results it is difficult to know what to think isn't it.  I was worried because I hadn't spotted after ET and I am on day 4 so I had convinced myself that they hadn't implanted..... Cecilie on the Woking Nuffield page (have you chatted with her, she's lovely) has put my mind at rest today but maybe a call to your clinic may help to put your mind at ease?  I do hope it will be all OK  

Take care


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

I know everyone has different experiences but it is good to hear that people have had the same signs and still carried on to a  
So I know all is not lost yet.

There has been no change to the spotting, except its a fainter discharge now (TMI) so I am praying   

Debs


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Just been reading what you have been saying about spotting etc, and I'm on day 7 and have had none at all - which in some respects is obviously good, but maybe it means I haven't implanted?  I've totally convinced myself that it hasn't worked - I am notreally feeling anything, so I'm sure it's a bad sign. 

It's such a nightmare!!! 

Sallywags


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Sallywags

Doesn't this all play havock with your head?  I agree with your thoughts as I too have had no spotting etc. Lots of people have reassured me that this does not mean the worst and you can't really tell from that.  I have been trying to keep myself busy to keep my mind from rambling off with negative thoughts, as it can do    I went to Acupuncture last night which really helped settle me down.  Hope your embies are just so comfy and secure that they needn't be causing a fuss! Fingers crossed for you.xxx

Hey Debs,

How you diddling today?  Hope all is well with you. xxx  Hey its the weekend tomorrow - yipeee!!!!!


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a question in regards to spotting.  I'd like to know anyone who spotted during their 2ww who had two embries put back and got a BFP with twins  or are they singletons.  If they did have twins did they have more than 2 embries put back.  Just wonder if spotting could be a loss of an embrie. This could also go for a distinctive sharp pain!!!  Just a thought as I had 3 put back last time and I had three sharp pains over the 2ww the last one was the day before AF arrived!

Would love to hear some thoughts.  Maybe I have posted this in the wrong place.

Anne X


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck Debs for test day, fingers crossed!!

My horrible AF has appeared as expected today, but I'm okay, looking forward to being normal for awhile!!!    

Next treatment will be April now, so having a wee rest but I'm addicted to FF now and am not gonna leave!   

  for all you testers


----------



## ks123 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Anne



Anne_7 said:


> I have a question in regards to spotting. I'd like to know anyone who spotted during their 2ww who had two embries put back and got a BFP with twins or are they singletons. If they did have twins did they have more than 2 embries put back. Just wonder if spotting could be a loss of an embrie. This could also go for a distinctive sharp pain!!! Just a thought as I had 3 put back last time and I had three sharp pains over the 2ww the last one was the day before AF arrived!


This afternoon I was chatting to a friend of mine who has twins through IVF and she said she spotted and bled the whole way through her pregnancy and gave birth to two lovely little girls, both of whom were sitting in lounge this afternoon watching Nemo while we were chatting.  And she only had two embies put back because that's all that fertilised from the six eggs she got from e/c.

Hope that helps.

Katherine


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

I saw this link on another thread. Hope it is of use to you.

http://www.pregnancy-info.net/spotting_bleeding_during_pregnancy.html

Debs


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

not a good day   

Think it is definetly over. woke this morn and have been bleeding, not a lot but it is fresh and red. This has come after 2 days of pink discharge. Could this still be implantation bleed or I am just desperately clinging on to hope?

I feel a part of me has gone, feel so drained


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Aw Debs 

You've been driving yourself crazy during the  
Ive been reading many of your posts and I was praying you would be okay  
Have you done a test today?? You MUST remember that there ARE people who think they have got AF and still get  
It may be bad news, but it might be just one of those annoying bleeds  
Try not too panic - wait for confirmation  



L xx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks Lola,

Really don't know what I would have done without this forum. Hubby is a comfort, but he does not really understand what I am going through as much as people who are going through or have been through the same.

I have just phoned the hospital and they have said not to worry, still poss chance. Just watch the bleed, carry on with pessaries, no lifting and just rest. I told her that I have done a test and it was   Dr said still poss too early to do test.  So I am still hoping for Monday.

Debs x


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Debs,

Hang in there sweetie, and best of luck.  I will keep a look out for you and hopefully some good news. 

Take care.


----------



## Beth16 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hang in there Debs!  Im new to the board, but also find it a huge help emotionally.  You're right, no one else can understand what we're going through.  My little girl is now 3, but 4th go at ICSI.  Now ploughing our way through frosties after fresh go last October.  Nothing seems to be sticking!  Could drive you round the la la!  

I'm trying to keep calm about it all, but it's really tricky.  I want to test every day, but I only have one stick, so the plan is to wait until at least Wed, as Im supposed to test on Thur.  I could always buy more sticks! 

Love and luck to all

Beth


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Beth

Good luck with testing on Thurs, try and stick it out till then, don't do what I did which was test every other day, it just becomes depressing.

1 day till testing for me and it is not an exciting wait as I know 99% what the result is   

I been reading posts where people ahve had proper bleeds and found out they are pregnant, so I am hoping that I could be one of those people.

Will keep you posted

Debs


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Just wanted to say, best of luck to you ladies on the   2ww... I know I went mad  last time, but now I'm d/r again, I can't wait to do it all again, which just goes to show...    
I did decide after my last insane 2ww that next time, which won't be too long now, I'm going to try to do something I enjoy every day of the 2ww to make it more fun and all the more bearable! 

Anyhow, just came along to wish you all luck on getting your BFPs!!!   

Lol, jome xxx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi girls

Well test day is finally here and we got the result I was expecting  

Have not been able to actual say the words, it hurts just to think it.  Got to make the dreaded call to the hospital in a bit.  DH taken the day off work, so will have his support.  Feel like I am in mourning   

Debs


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

(((((((((((((((((((Debs)))))))))))))))) I am SO sorry hon!!


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

debs, I know exactly how you feel.
Time will heal the pain, as corny as that sounds its true. god doesnt give you anything you cant handle just hold dh tight, cry all you need and remember you have eachother. No one can stop you trying again and again, it can happen and I'm sure it will for you. Your poor body has coped with so much to get this far, take care of yourself and take all the time you need to come to terms with it.

big hug for you
love clare
xxxxxx


----------



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

Debs,

I am so very sorry to hear your news.   

Sending you HUGE      

Take care

Abby


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi debs

Im sooooooooo sorry to hear about your negative result  
It must feel like there is no hope at the moment but remember there is always next time   I think you have known for a few days now that the result was not going to be good news   
The best advice now is to have a good cry, give yourself some pampering, and then try to be positive (difficult to think about just now im sure!)

Let us know how you are getting on  

Its 4 days to test date and I haven't tested yet - think i'll just be waiting till then. No point driving myself crazy meantime 

Good luck hun 

Lxx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thank you all for you kind words.

I phoned the hospital this morn and spoke to the most inconsiderate nurse in the world.  Who just went off on one telling me that I had 2 embryos transferred (I was there, I already know) and that the would up the medication next time and due to the fact that I only got 6 eggs I would not be able to egg share again  . She said those words and then just carried on talking like it was nothing. At this stage I had just cracked up    and passed the phone to my hubby, who did not know what to do so he hung up.  I later phoned the receptionist and asked to speak to my regular nurse not hitler's sidekick.  I have spent the day in a vegative state. 

The nurse has just called back and apologised for the others nurse's inconsideration and explained too me that it is NOT down to the nurses to decide whether we egg share again it is down to the consultant who will look at my notes/case and make a decision.  The nurse said she will plead our case for us. I was able to ask the question about what grade the embryos were and found out that our hospital very rarely get grade 1, but we got a 7cell grade 1 and a 6 cell grade 2 so they were excellent.

We have a follow up appointment march 23rd, so fingers x'd we can go ahead and try again.  Not sure what hubby want to do at the mo as he has foudn this emotional rollercoaster difficult, and I feel deep down he doesn't want us to go through that again. Now is not the time to discuss it tho.

Will keep you all posted.

Good luck to you all whatever stage you are at and I wicsh a better outcome for you all.

Debs

P.s Latest news as I type this - Hospital just called and said we could egg share again and they would increase my drugs from 2 amps - 4.  I just need to make an appointment to start again - gonna leave it a little while tho.


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

I really feel for you debs and poor hubby, he is obviously very protective of you and doesnt want to see you in so much pain. 
Its by no way over for you, and by the sounds of it and the confirmation of a further egg share is brillant news......I hope you take some time out to recover and get body all boosted back up again.
Then! Go For IT!!!

Lots of love and big hugs
clare xxxxx


----------



## ks123 (Nov 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news Debs.    Good luck with your next cycle.


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Debs,

Sorry that it wasn't the news you wanted.  I hope you find some peace of mind and the strength to carry on if that is what you decide you want to do. 

Take care.


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words.

You all and my DH are the only people who have kept me sane.

Thank you


----------

